# can i safely delete MediaID.bin from D: drive



## mimi2323 (Mar 1, 2011)

I copied my - MediaID.bin file from my Data (D hard drive to my external hard drive. Is it now safe to remove it from the hard drive. It is my understanding that this data is backup data. My Data (D hard drive is too full.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

The MediaID.bin is a reference for the backup. It would need to be copied along with the backed up data to be able to restore those files later. Just to be on the safe side you want just want to perform a new backup to the external drive.

One other thing to keep in mind. If those files are important do not store them in only one location. If that drive fails your files are gone. 

Here's some additional info:
Confused about restoring a file from a backup in Windows Vista? Read this! - The Storage Team at Microsoft - File Cabinet Blog - Site Home - TechNet Blogs


----------

